# My Flowers



## jhdez1998 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are some of my flowers 

I just strarted growing the Hollyhocks i really like them alot.


----------



## jhdez1998 (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Cam (Jul 26, 2008)

What absolutely beautiful flowers and pictures!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Josey, You have absolutley beautiful flowers and great pics of them. Is that an artichoke Flower? Is it tort edible?


----------



## Pesky Fly (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, Artichoke is edible..... Only reason I know is my mom's Artichoke plant is near my torts new home so I looked it up!!


----------



## jhdez1998 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes its a artichoke Flower here are some more of those 




[/align]


----------



## jhdez1998 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have had good luck with just my seeds the seeds fall and new ones start. Im going to start planting my double hollyhock seeds for next year.




Leslie said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I just love Hollyhocks too. I can't seem to get them to grow where I'm at, I have tried seed and haven't had any luck yet. I'm going to keep trying though. They remind me of visits to my grandparents farm in Nebraska. They just popped up all over in her yard. My grandmother used to take a couple blooms and make a little flower doll out of them. I can't remember how she did it. Have you seen that done?


----------



## Isa (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow Josey, your pics are amazing.

Hermy would go crazy if I had that in my yard. Their colors are beautiful.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pics! Love the rose on the right of the picture.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! I just love Hollyhocks too. I can't seem to get them to grow where I'm at, I have tried seed and haven't had any luck yet. I'm going to keep trying though. They remind me of visits to my grandparents farm in Nebraska. They just popped up all over in her yard. My grandmother used to take a couple blooms and make a little flower doll out of them. I can't remember how she did it. Have you seen that done?



 Leslie, I could never get them started either. Finally a few years back, I bought a couple of plants from Earl Mays. Now I have them popping up all over that side of the yard.

Josey, your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## terryo (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! Your flowers are one more beautiful than the other. What kind of camera do you have? All your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## jhdez1998 (Jul 27, 2008)

terryo said:


> Wow! Your flowers are one more beautiful than the other. What kind of camera do you have? All your pictures are beautiful.



Thanks i love taking pictures i have a Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT


----------

